# Speaking of Dremels...



## swee'pea99 (6 Apr 2022)

I'm in the process of tidying up the kitchen, and one of the issues is a few of these:







Judging by the look, it's a bit of the mesh onto which they put the skim, secured by a flat head nail. My Plan A is to use a Dremel or similar to remove the nail head plus surrounding mesh, and turn the whole thing into a postage stamp-sized mini-crater that can then be easily filled, smoothed and Bob's my Uncle'd. Does that sound about right? Many thanks for hints, tips and any etcs that come to mind.


----------



## fossyant (6 Apr 2022)

I'd just fill, sand, fill again, sand and then paint.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (6 Apr 2022)

Why not just fill it as is? The mesh will give a bit of support to your filler.


----------



## Spiderweb (6 Apr 2022)

No need to do that. The plasterboard nail has popped the plaster skim off.
I would hammer the plaster board nail in a bit further, it should have been like this in the first place to stop the head popping out. I’d then put in another plasterboard nail or a plasterboard screw next to the existing fixing and fill over.


----------



## Gwylan (6 Apr 2022)

Bought a house where the Karate kid had been around punching holes in the walls. 

Found these very useful for a good, quick fix. 

https://www.toolstation.com/gyproc-...0POD4XBj7MReD2oQcJRoCmSQQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## midlife (6 Apr 2022)

Might be tempted to use a bit of PVA glue prior to re filling


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (6 Apr 2022)

Just go and lie down and the feeling that you need to do something will go away.


----------



## swee'pea99 (6 Apr 2022)

You guys!

Thanks a lot - as so often. Excellent hints & tips. I think I'll start by giving it another whack...see if I can drive it in a mm or three. It won't take much...but I can't just fill it as it stands, because the head of the nail is actually above the level of its surrounds. But a thump wi' t'big 'ammer sounds just my kind of DIY! Wish me luck, I'm going in...


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (6 Apr 2022)

🤞


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Apr 2022)

Is this just an excuse to use cutting disc on your Dremel? 😉


----------



## swee'pea99 (6 Apr 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Is this just an excuse to use cutting disc on your Dremel? 😉


Who needs a Dremel when you have the CC posse on your case? 






Needs a wee bit more sanding, but basically it's all good!


----------

